# sensationelles konzept



## dertutnix (6. Juli 2004)

phil, du hast schon erwähnt, dass v.a. das blizzard als singlespeed von einigen deiner bekannten gefahren wird.

wie wär's, wenn du rocky mountain ermunterst, eine singlespeedserie aufzulegen?
wieviel unterstützung bräuchtest du?

idealen rahmen hat rm ja: blizzard. dann gehen die philosophien auseinander bzgl. ausfallenden und bremsanlage, aber das sollte rm doch auf die reihe bekommen?

gerade in b.c. gibt's ja einige honore singlespeedhersteller, sollte also doch auch rm auf die reihe bekommen und somit wäre für das nächste jubiläumsjahr ein wirklich "limited bike" geboren.

wie ist es, unterstützt du die idee? das wär' doch was   
und zum ersten offiziellen "rm-singlespeedausflug" in "sagenwirmalungefährda" spendier ich dann ein fass bier   

florian

p.s. hoffe auf riesenresonanz und unterstützung ...


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Juli 2004)

ich fänds geil!


falls ich vorschläge einbringen darf:

v-brakes (oder irgendeine kultigen neuentwicklung), horizontale ausfallenden (bei handgeschweißt kann man das ja schon fast auf kundenwunsch machen) und am allerwichtigsten: flammenlackierung!!!


ps: kann man bei rocky in vancouver eigentlich sein praxissemester verbringen, wenn man fahrzeugtechnik studiert hat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänds geil!
> 
> 
> falls ich vorschläge einbringen darf:
> ...



Mit Magura-Firm-Tech Aufnahmen und Flamedesign hätte sogar ich nen Eingängmenü


----------



## Phil Claus (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo dertutnix,

grossartige Idee. Bis zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt hat Rocky Mountain von einer Single-Speed Serie aus verschiedenen Gründe Abstand genommen. Beginnend damit, das es sich beim Single-Speed Markt um einen "Underground Market" handelt - was mit Sicherheit nichts schlechtes ist - aber die Relation von potentiellen Käufern zu Anbietern hat ein Ratio, das kaum einen Markteintritt zulässt. Für die Konzeption des Bikes müsste ebenso Resourcen (Engineering, Research & Development, Manufacturing) von bestehenden Abläufen abgezogen werden, was wiederum betriebswirtschaftlich und mit Rücksicht auf die Weiterentwicklung anderer Serien schwer darzustellen ist. Realistischerweise können wir als Importeur nur eine solche Serie fordern, wenn uns eine bedeutende Anzahl von verbindlichen Vorbestellungen vorliegt.  Du siehst also, dass wir immense Unterstützung benötigen, um dies zu realisieren, zumal Rocky Mountain in dieser Saison eine komplett neue Reihe, die "SOLO by Rocky Mountain" Rennräder aufgelegt hat, und hier eine hohe Anzahl von Kapazitäten bereits gebunden sind. 

Sollte jedoch jemand von Euch an einem Umbau eines Rocky Mountain Blizzard Frames zum Single-Speed interessiert sein, können wir Euch gerne weitervermitteln.

Viel Glück für diese Aktion. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Projekt gelingen würde und sichere Euch meine vollste Unterstützung.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Juli 2004)

aber andere ausfallenden einzubauen währe doch wirklich nicht schwer. man könnte sie dann ja auch gleich noch rohloff-kompatibel machen und hätte gleich eine wesentlich größere käufergruppe...

aber da du was von vermitteln schreibst, wie würde denn der umbau ablaufen (wo hin wirds geschickt und was umgebaut?) und was kost sowas?


----------



## krankedbiker (8. Juli 2004)

Ich möchte auch ein Blizzard mit Rohloff haben. Singlespeed is nichts für mich, aber Speedhub    

Mal ne andere Frage: wenn cih mir so ein Blizzard Rahmen gebraucht kaufe, habe ich dann auch die Lebenslang Garantie dadrauf?


----------



## dertutnix (11. Juli 2004)

ahoi phil,

jaja, da bleibt mal wieder eines dieser sachen auf der strecke, auf die die welt schon so lange gewartet hätte.

dabie hat sich doch rm eben gerade in dieser beziehung völlig versagt. nennt das rennradprogramm SOLO, bitte warum denn "rennrad", das wär doch der name für euer singlespeed gewesen, manomanoman wer macht denn bei rm marktsondierung etc etc   

aber auf alle fälle muss ich also akzeptieren, auch wenn die bereitschaft grundsätzlich da ist, ein rm-singlespeeder ist aufgrund der nachfrage eher unrealistisch, schade. aber könnte dann rm-canada nicht auf wunsch eine "limited" serie quasi ausschließlich auf bestellung fertigen?
mir geht's ja auch um die lackierung mit den blättern etc und die wird doch das nachträgliche umschweißen doch zerstört bzw. völlig unnütz bezahlt, da das bike nach behandlung wohl nochmal zu pulvern wäre. gäbe es dann zumindest die möglichkeit, den rahmen ungepulvert zu beziehen? ich gehe mal davon aus, dass rm die rahmen so fertigt, dass sie mit der lackierung nichts vertuschen will   

danke 
florian


----------



## krankedbiker (11. Juli 2004)

Du kannst nen Rahmen doch nicht einfach auseinander flexen und wieder anders zusammenschweißen  

wo lebst du denn?


----------



## dertutnix (11. Juli 2004)

@ krankedbiker: 
schon mal ein bischen mit rahmenbau beschäftigt? 
schon mal ein defektes rad gehabt, dass ein rahmenbauer wieder zu neuem leben erweckt hat?

dann wirst du sehen, was ein künstler auf diesem gebiet alles machen kann (leider hat "mein italiener" das metier gewechselt und wartet jetzt die papiermaschinen ...)

und leben tu ich im hier und jetzt


----------



## krankedbiker (11. Juli 2004)

natürlich kann man das wieder schweißen, aber dann hast du doch noch lange nicht die Stabilität von vorher wieder. Außerdem ist die Garantie futsch. Und wenn überhaupt geht das eh nur bei Stahlrahmen.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich kann man das wieder schweißen, aber dann hast du doch noch lange nicht die Stabilität von vorher wieder. Außerdem ist die Garantie futsch. Und wenn überhaupt geht das eh nur bei Stahlrahmen.




naja, wenn du alurahmen hinterher wärmebehandelst sollte es doch auch gehen...

aber das blizzard ist doch ehh stahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (12. Juli 2004)

Hast du schonmal was selber geschweißt? Glaub mir, das ist nicht so einfach


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

@all
für Informationen beüglich des Umbau eines Rocky Mountain Blizzard Rahmens zum Single Speed wendet Euch bitte an:

Wiesmann, Custom Bikes
Karlsruher Strasse 38
79108 Freiburg
Deutschland

Telefon: 0761-507188
Telefax: 0761-507189

p.s. Bei unseren Umbauten hat die Lackierung in keinster Weise gelitten.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schonmal was selber geschweißt? Glaub mir, das ist nicht so einfach



nee, deshalb würd ich´s ja wen machen lassen, der sich damit auskennt...


----------



## texas (3. August 2004)

will sobald mein händler von den ferien zurück ist mein blizzard 01 von xt auf speedhub umstellen. das mit wiesmann tönt ja interessant und nehme einmal kontakt auf. ist es allenfalls möglich ein exzenter tretlager einzubauen damit ich auf den kettenspanner verzichten kann. und kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass ich etwa mit 700 gramm mehrgewicht rechnen muss?


----------



## dertutnix (6. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> p.s. Bei unseren Umbauten hat die Lackierung in keinster Weise gelitten.



phil, kannst du quasi als anregung mal einige von diesen umbauten zeigen?

fahr jetzt mein hammer von 1995 (?) und mein aktuelles blizzard als eingang und überleg immer noch. ein paar gelungene bilder könnten die entscheidung vielleicht unterstützen ...

und dann überleg ich auch, ob ich nicht mein slayer zum lagotauglichenssp umrüste, nachdem ich bei dem mit der sram nur probleme habe, aber das ist dann wieder eine andere geschichte

schönen abend
florian


----------



## Fixel (7. August 2004)

eigentlich ist es ja schade, das rm seine custom-schiene früherer zeiten aufgegeben hat. das fand ich eigentlich recht clever, rm-rahmen nach der devise "alles ist möglich, du must es nur bezahlen können" anzubieten. wenn ich an die alten wedges und thunderbolts denke, dann wäre heute ein stahlrahmen mit rohloff-/ss-ausfallenden doch ein klacks, und wenn das dann noch so wie früher auf maß und mit wunschgeo geht - schwupps ein traumbike für den einen oder anderen wäre in greifbarer nähe - wenn auch nicht nur für ein paar euro.  

aber auch das zeigt halt ein wenig den wandel von rm im laufe der letzten 10 jahre. nicht besser, nicht schlechter, nur anders.

gruß
fixel

ps: warum lasst ihr nicht das frühere agreement mit chris de kerf wieder aufleben, der würde solche "schweinereien" doch vielleicht noch mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

@dertutnix
Ich habe derzeit keine Pics, aber sobald mir die von mir angeforderten vorliegen, werde ich Sie hier im Forum posten.

@Fixel
Es freut mich, dass Du Dich offensichtlich mit Rockies "good old times" vertraut bist, aber wie Du richtig bemerkst - unsere Company hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren stark verändert, und dato ist kein solches Project "in the pipeline".


----------



## Fixel (10. August 2004)

@ phil
wenn man zu hause ein 91er blizzard, ein 91er altitude, ein thunderbolt von derek bailey hat und eine zeit lang mal ein ecs-wedge besessen hat, dann sollte man diesen anspruch auch haben   

aber ich habe ja auch ein modernes slayer, auch wenn es bei mir in 2 jahren nur gerade mal 500km spazieren gefahren wurde.   

aber ich denke, man muss halt auch realistisch sein, dass heute wohl kaum einer mehr den preis für so einen custom-rahmen zahlen würde, wenn ich bedenke, was die dinger schon vor 10 jahren gekostet haben. wobei ich da wahrscheinlich ziemlich schmerzfrei wäre.

gruß
fixel


----------



## Eisenfahrer (11. August 2004)

Hallo!

Der Martin_M hat sein Equipe auf Rohloff-Ausfaller umbauen lassen.
Sieht so aus:






Wobei das Bild hier direkt aus seinem Fotoalbum ist (Martin, ich hoffe, Du erlaubst   ) Link zum Album.

Ansonsten muss man bei den meisten Bikes an den Ausfallern nicht schweißen, sondern hartlöten. Das erspart einem auch den Einsatz von spanabhebenden Werkzeugen beim Entfernen der alten Ausfaller.
So zumindest auch bei älteren Rockies.
@phil: oder sind bei den neuen Blizzards die Ausfallenden geschweißt?

gruß
reiner


----------



## dertutnix (11. August 2004)

reiner, 

danke für das bild und v.a. auch die technische erklärung. 

aber eines muss ich doch mal höchstsubjektivkritisch loswerden: die farbkombi geht ja nun mal garnicht .... ist ja quasi nonono

drück'  ganz toll die    und hoff mal, dass rm ein einsehen hat

florian


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

mal wieder in erinnerung bringen ...

schaut mal da

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1517910

meingott was für ein ungenutztes potential für schweissgötter, los rocky macht was !!!!


----------



## Martin M (12. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> reiner,
> 
> danke für das bild und v.a. auch die technische erklärung.
> 
> ...


Die Farbkombi ist natürlich klasse, was denn sonst. 
Ist nun schon etwas angekratzt, neu pulvern kostet ja nicht die Welt. 
Wer weiß, wie es dann aussieht.
Und außerdem ist es ein Fusion, aber ob man den Unterschied zum Equipe auf den ersten Blick erkennt ...?

Na, egal.
Jedenfalls fährt sich das gute Stück sehr schön, und wenn dertutnix in Berlin mal um sich geschaut hätte, hätte er uns auch dort enddeckt. Aber da war eine Starrgabel drin.
Aber vielleicht ein anderes Mal.

Verstellung ist rohloffmäßig sehr einfach, der Radstand hat sich halt etwas verlängert. Aber das hat den Vorteil, dass man jetzt etwas breitere Reifen fahren kann, und uphill setzen nur die Beine Grenzen   
Und mit der Disc macht sich der Rahmen auch sehr gut.


----------



## dertutnix (12. Oktober 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn dertutnix in Berlin mal um sich geschaut hätte, hätte er uns auch dort enddeckt



hab ich hab ich, war nur so ergriffen von der ganzen atmosphäre, dass ich quasi sprachlos war ...

sollte ich nochmal die gelegenheit bekommen, werd ich hoffentlich mit der situation wachsen

und sorry, aber bei blizzards und rm im allgemeinen bin ich schon sehr konservativ ... obwohl was die für's nächste jahr der gesellschaft antun ...

wie auch immer, hauptsache man kommt mit dem bike zurecht. und beim bergauftreten muss ich auch noch viel lernen, aber im schieben bin ich schon ganz gut

grüße
d.t.n.


----------



## Egmatinger (12. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen
hab mir die ganze rm geschichte mal durchgelesen und hab hierzu den folgenden vorschlag
man benötige zuerst paar alte slayer rahmen verschiedener größen um aufspannschablonen zu bauen. Die rahmenschablonen sind das a und o bei der sache
ferner benötigt man die maße der der einzelnen naben, die in die waagrecht ausfallenden gebaut werden sollen.
das material der rahmen müßte auch noch in erfahrung gebracht werden, um die richtigen schweißmittel einsetzen zu können. je mehr das alu gemischt ist, desdo schlechter ist es zu schweißen.
das ausfallende selbst ist nur mit dem gleichen material zu bauen und kann in den meisten fällen nur wasserstrahl geschnitten werden, was sich nur mit höherer stückzahl rentiert.
fürn anfang tuts auch mit der feile is halt ne sauarbeit
wenn man das alles beisammen hat wärs eine überlegung wert und die fertigen testrahmen dann zur materialprüfung zu geben, aber das wär für mich das geringste problem
inwieweit rm die alumischung preisgibt, weis ich nicht  
konrad


----------



## dertutnix (13. Oktober 2004)

@ egmatinger: interessanter vorschlag. hab für'n winter ein ähnliches "lago-projekt" vor. wird aber sehr einfach gestaltet werden, da ich a) meine louise fr weiterfahren will und b) auch mal einfach ritzel wechseln will. und deswegen bleibt da ein schlatauge mit einem kettenspanner ...

übrigens wär's beim slayer evtl. einfacher, die komplette untere schwinge zu ersetzen? das wurde bei meinem gemacht, als sie diese rückrufaktion hatten ...

d.t.n.

p.s. eingangtreten wird aufgeschoben, bin die nächsten wochenenden ziemlich verplant ...


----------

